# Tn & Ky breeders



## zazzy (Nov 9, 2013)

I am looking for a puppy and the name of reliable breeders in Tennessee & Kentucky. I prefer black & red, and want companion dog. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

In Kentucky there is drachfield-I might not have spelled that right-they have show lines-


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! Best place to start wandering is --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And with all the issues/problems with our breeds and breeders I'd start with --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My latest girl came from kleinenhain she's in KY.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the only East Tennessee name you need to know: Sequoyah German Shepherds

Sequoyah German Shepherds

You won't find a better, more concern Breeder / Vet anywhere !

Here a thread from the forum: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/153570-sequoyah-shepherds.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Klienenhain and Sequoyah breed black and reds?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

once in awhile Wanda (kleinenhain) will have a b/r , she has a female Gela, that's b/r maybe technically a b/t wl..She doesn't breed for a specific color tho..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for black and red showlines, Drache Feld in KY or Jeff Lund - Schnieden Fels (spelling ???) in TN are both reputable established breeders

Lee


----------



## blcm (Sep 6, 2010)

Drache Feld, have an awesome female from them! Couldn't be happier


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

wolfstraum said:


> for black and red showlines, Drache Feld in KY or Jeff Lund - Schnieden Fels (spelling ???) in TN are both reputable established breeders
> 
> Lee


Agree. We know both and know their dogs.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane you are so right.. I do plan to breed Gela to Max in the spring and sure to get black and reds from that breeding.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Missed the part about show line.. my guys are not showline, they are working lines


----------



## zazzy (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their helpful information. I have contacted one of them, and waiting for a call back from another.


----------

